# Shorelander trailer front guide help



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a 2000 Shorelander that is designed to haul a 14'-16' boat but am having problems getting boat to come on trailer straight. The rear has 2- 6' bunks and came with a carpetted about 12" board bolted to the area between the bow stop and the bunks, on the main frame.. I installed a 3"roller in place of the 12" board but cant get the V to hit the roller when cranking it on. I am looking for a idea for some sort of a V to catch the bottom of my 14' HEAVY Morrocraft so that once the bow gets in there.....it will crank on straight. I have played with different set ups over the years, installed rear guides but can not find anything for the bow to sit in and ride straight. The main frame is 3" x 3" and am looking for ideas on how to pull the boat up to that point and then crank it on straight......rollers that fold or a V set up is my idea but cant seem to find what will work.
Ant ideas would be appreciated.
TYVM for your help


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

A suggestion would be that you need to play around with the height of the bunks and rollers so that the bow will be in contact with the centering rollers with enough pressure to force the boat to come up to the bow stop straight, and as it hits the bow stop, the weight of the boat is evenly distributed across the rollers and bunks. With that said, my bud has been having that same issue for years.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

After posting and just finding out that the part I need is a KEEL roller......I am going to go to West marine and measure what I need and then order online. There is a self centering one on the market but West dosent show it. At this point...cost isn't a factor because I've fought this way to long...lol. I THOUGHT the keel was the back part of the trailer..Wrong.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Also try not putting the trailer in too deep, back her in to wet the bunks, pull forward till the front of the bunks are just out of the water.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

not to steel the post but ive had the boat out 5 times, first year ive had it ,its an 1800 lund with a shorlander bunk single axle, after the first 2 times at launch no matter how tight i get the wench strap as i pull out the boatpulls back 2-4 iches off of the bow stop? i moved the wench assembly back as far as it goes to make the 4 inches up and i adjusted the angle of the stop and wench down? the boat does not move in transport with the transome straps tight but i still dont like it im stummped any suggestions? thanks in advance:help:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Also try not putting the trailer in too deep, back her in to wet the bunks, pull forward till the front of the bunks are just out of the water.


I'm no expert but that was going to be my suggestion too. When I started trailering boats I had similar issues but found that if I had the trailer in too deep it made it hard to line it up. If I pulled it out a little bit and got the bunks at the right spot the boat would guide itself right into place. Play with it a bit and when you get it to work take note of where the water line is in relation to a part of the trailer. Then try it that way next time and it should work. I had a point picked out where I would back up to and once I was there the boat was easy to line up.

John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

beats workin said:


> not to steel the post but ive had the boat out 5 times, first year ive had it ,its an 1800 lund with a shorlander bunk single axle, after the first 2 times at launch no matter how tight i get the wench strap as i pull out the boatpulls back 2-4 iches off of the bow stop? i moved the wench assembly back as far as it goes to make the 4 inches up and i adjusted the angle of the stop and wench down? the boat does not move in transport with the transome straps tight but i still dont like it im stummped any suggestions? thanks in advance:help:


You have to quit launching in the Twilight Zone. :lol:

Really, that is weird as heck. Unhook the strap from the boat and pull out a couple turns off the winch. Then as you wind it up, look closely at the gear teeth and pawl on the winch. Something has to be amiss.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It sounds like an issue with your winch to me too. If you can't figure it out, a new winch isn't that expensive and I'd just replace it. Here's a two speed 2500 lb. capacity for $53. They've got a smaller one at 1600 lb. capacity for $43 and a 1200 lb. for $30. They're not hard to change out. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._44929_225010000_225000000_225010000_225-10-0


John


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

i have not (unwound) the strap all the way to to make sure its a tight wrap i will have to do that, but i have tried pulling the boat up on the bunks to get it tight and cant pull the boat all the way up without backing in a little farther,it just wont go, if i cant get it right on some weekday when it not busy i guess ill have to take some wrenches and try to do some adjusting? i scoped the trailer out today and the only thing is saw was maybee the front of the bunks are too high for that deep of V but i did notice that as i moved the wench asesbly back the boat was that much further back off of the back of the trialer?? just cant understand why it wants to move back, does anyone use a secondary ratchet strap one the front to (suck) it in? ive never had this problem before, thanks in advance hah maybee if i launched in the twilight zone i could get more more limits but that doesnt seem to work either:lol::lol::lol:???? what is the pawl ?? or desription of it on a wench


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I always had a safety chain or strap on my trailer. Once winched up into place and tight, I installed the safety strap just in case. Better safe than sorry! 

John


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tie-Down-Engine...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a565d90bb

this will center the bow when winching. You might also want to invest in plastic bunk trailer glides.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

still cant figure how to put pics on a post i did put them on my personal page check it out and let me know, thanks alot guys!!:coolgleam


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

beats workin said:


> still cant figure how to put pics on a post i did put them on my personal page check it out and let me know, thanks alot guys!!:coolgleam


I "think' the problem you are having is the angle the boat is at while still in the water is different then when you pull it out.....hence the slack.

I thank you all for the great advise. My problem with this lil set up is the tongue is extra long and I must walk out on the steel platform I have attatched to the tongue so ive been backing in 2 far in order to get the hook on the bow. I will just have to let the bunks do their job.
My 22' Sea-Ray had a EZ loader...all rollers with electric winch. All I had to do was have back rollers touching the water and it came on perfect everytime. With this...I do look funny..lol.
TY all


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

beats workin said:


> still cant figure how to put pics on a post i did put them on my personal page check it out and let me know, thanks alot guys!!:coolgleam


Here ya go....


----------

